# Gravel Grinders



## TrailNRG (Aug 1, 2011)

I did some searching around but could find anything regarding gravel road events (Centuries,etc) in the Mid-Atlantic. I'd like to get out for some gravel miles w/like minded folks this fall so any resources would be appreciated. One can only do so many solo long rides on the C&O!
Thanks!


----------



## 88 rex (Mar 18, 2008)

Try Fair Hill for some gravel roads. How many miles does the C&O have?


----------



## TrailNRG (Aug 1, 2011)

*C&o*



88 rex said:


> How many miles does the C&O have?


Depending on the section closures & detours it's usually around 185 miles from Cumberland, MD into DC.

Thanks for the advice on Fair Hill. I'll have to do some Google searches on rides around there.


----------



## 88 rex (Mar 18, 2008)

TrailNRG said:


> Depending on the section closures & detours it's usually around 185 miles from Cumberland, MD into DC.
> 
> Thanks for the advice on Fair Hill. I'll have to do some Google searches on rides around there.



Oh........I had a brain mishap and I forgot what the C&O canal was. Fair Hill does not compare, although they have some gravel roads, and quite a bit of single track too.

Michaux State Forest in South Central, Pa is a good place to ride the gravely roads. I don't know where you are and how far you're willing to drive, but Michaux is a favorite of mine. Find a trail/road map of Iron CX.


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

Look for these events next year or ride the courses on your own
LINKS | HELL OF HUNTERDON


----------



## TrailNRG (Aug 1, 2011)

Oh, yeah! See you in March in Hunterdon.
Thanks.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

Not being smart but what do you ride on gravel and why? Unexpected gravel thrown on a steep downhill curve nearly got me killed. 

Seriously just interested in what and why?


----------



## TrailNRG (Aug 1, 2011)

No offense taken at all and it's a good question. Rather than bore you with my info take a look at this site and see what you think: Gravel Grinder News

I enjoy riding the back roads, especially the non-paved ones, as the area where I currently live is pretty populated. To me it just adds a little adventure to my rides which is nice after 20+ years in the saddle. Riding on gravel roads, when you know what you're up against is not dangerous at all. Gravel on a descent in a steep curve is serious business and that's not my intention.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

TrailNRG said:


> No offense taken at all and it's a good question. Rather than bore you with my info take a look at this site and see what you think: Gravel Grinder News
> 
> I enjoy riding the back roads, especially the non-paved ones, as the area where I currently live is pretty populated. To me it just adds a little adventure to my rides which is nice after 20+ years in the saddle. Riding on gravel roads, when you know what you're up against is not dangerous at all. Gravel on a descent in a steep curve is serious business and that's not my intention.


Intriguing. Nice way to avoid traffic.


----------



## TrailNRG (Aug 1, 2011)

That's pretty much the extent of it. I read this little blurb by Nick Legan from Velonews and I think that he sums it up pretty nice here.


----------



## Becky (Jun 15, 2004)

Do any of you know of sites that list or map dirt roads in the Mid-Atlantic?


----------



## fasteddy (Sep 22, 2005)

Becky, I know njbikemap.com shows dirt roads in NJ and eastern PA


----------



## Becky (Jun 15, 2004)

Eddy- thanks! I didn't think of that site.


----------

